# Oracle Touch beans



## Cruss (May 30, 2021)

Just wanted to give an (unaffiliated) recommendation of beans to use with the Oracle Touch. I've had my machine about a year and found most London roasters' beans to give inconsistent results, with a strange pattern emerging of morning coffees tending to be more consistent than those pulled in the afternoon. Sometimes the grind and tamp will look perfect, but channel during brew and other times the grind and tamp will look atrocious and swirled but yield a 'good enough' espresso for a flat white.

Anyway, I recently bought some Allpress A.R.T. beans from Whole Foods Market and I think I've finally cracked it. I wasn't aware of the properties of the beans before trying them, but researched them and discovered that they're air-roasted rather than drum-roasted, which in turn makes them more physically *consistent*. They're a darker roast, so I've reduced shot time to 26s at 91c, but I'm still fiddling with recipe. The important thing for me is the (so far) rock-solid consistent grind, tamp and brew.

If you're having trouble with your Oracle Touch, consider giving them a shot


----------

